# A bunch of different bottles



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Rather than make a new post for each bottle that I inherited from my grandmother's collection, I'll just put most of them here.

If anyone wants more pictures of a particular bottle, just let me know.

I'll start with another Schencks, but this one is the usual Pulmonic Syrup, unlike the other one that had a paper label.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

A couple of L Rose & Co bottles.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Dr Pierces Favorite Prescription. Buffalo NY.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Dr Kings New Discovery For Consumption


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 22, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Two of these. Paines Celery Compound. One is darker than the other.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't know how to get the pictures from posting sideways, so I guess I'll just carry on!

Buffalo Lithia Springs Water.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Dr Miles Restorative Blood Purifier


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Hennessey and Nolan, Albany NY

A couple ginger ales, a couple mineral waters, and one marked 1879


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

BJE Mullens Bottling Works, Albany NY


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Oct 22, 2019)

wcubed said:


> I don't know how to get the pictures from posting sideways, so I guess I'll just carry on!
> 
> Buffalo Lithia Springs Water.
> View attachment 190744


If your using MAGAimg or something like that, u have to crop it. Just barely..that fixes it.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

A bottle down in NYC area, J Lebkuchner, a bottle from The Duffy Malt Whiskey Company, Rochester NY, a Heinrichs & Shea, Albany NY, and a J Heffernan, Saratoga NY.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Or I can put the bottle sideways, and then my cellphone is sideways, and it comes out right on here. lol

Hallenbeck & Messier, Albany NY. This one has a nice embossed deer head and bird on the back.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

A couple of ink wells, I assume. The one on the left is marked 2 oz.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Lydia E Pinkhams Vegetable Compound.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

A bottle marked Laxol and A J White New York


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

This one says 
Solution 
Citrate Magnesia
Dose - adultsone half to one bottle as desired
Children in proportion to age.

Who wants some of that? lol


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

SoCal_bottle said:


> If your using MAGAimg or something like that, u have to crop it. Just barely..that fixes it.



I'm not sure what you mean.

The first few pics seem to be showing ok, and I can see the rest on my smartphone, but they don't display when I look at them using the laptop.  What gives?


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't see the photos either. I think they didn't upload correctly. This site has a lot of tech issues that should have been resolved long ago. It makes new users not want to stay around very long.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Two of these. Hoods Sarsaparilla Apothecaries.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

Three unmarked bottles. The green one I think is a three piece mold, the blue one I think has a very faint pontil mark on the bottom.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 22, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> I don't see the photos either. I think they didn't upload correctly. This site has a lot of tech issues that should have been resolved long ago. It makes new users not want to stay around very long.



I reloaded them.

The first few pictures were uploaded from the image gallery on my phone.  Then I figured out I could directly load the images to the site from the camera feature.  Those are the ones that didn't work properly.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

One large, and one tiny, Cusenier bottle.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

Bayview Bottling Co, So. Boston and a Bromo-Seltzer, Emerson Drug Co


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

A nice olive (?) green Hunyadi Janos Saxlehners Bitterquelle bottle with a twist.

It was repurposed with an H W Warner Drug Co, Albany NY label.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

J Bourne and Son
Denby Potteries
Near Derby (England)

Pottery Ink Bottle

Repurposed with a Writing Fluid label by Thaddeus David's & Co, New York?


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

Neuer Brunnen Selser Tafel Wasser clay bottle

That's a mouthful. lol


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 23, 2019)

I like that Bitterquelle bottle with the druggist label, and it's a poison label too!  I've got a couple like that too, I think it was a fairly common practice, though I think this is the first I've seen that was done for poison.  They were usually more careful about that.  All the other "repurposed" bottles with poison labels I've seen have been NOS labels recently stuck on the bottles, but yours looks legit.  
The ink bottle probably isn't repurposed, these were sold wholesale to all sorts of different companies and had the potter's name debossed into them. I don't think repurposing often happened for that kind of commercial product, I've only ever seen it done by local druggists and soda bottlers.


----------



## wcubed (Oct 23, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that Bitterquelle bottle with the druggist label, and it's a poison label too!  I've got a couple like that too, I think it was a fairly common practice, though I think this is the first I've seen that was done for poison.  They were usually more careful about that.  All the other "repurposed" bottles with poison labels I've seen have been NOS labels recently stuck on the bottles, but yours looks legit.



I didn't even make the connection that it is a "poison" label.  I didn't realize a caution label counted the same as a poison label.  I did notice that the label says Wood Alcohol at the top.  It's definitely legit, as these bottles were in the possession of my grandmother long before this type of fakery was a thing.



CanadianBottles said:


> The ink bottle probably isn't repurposed, these were sold wholesale to all sorts of different companies and had the potter's name debossed into them. I don't think repurposing often happened for that kind of commercial product, I've only ever seen it done by local druggists and soda bottlers.



Ok, that makes sense, which is why I questioned myself when I said repurposed.


----------



## iggyworf (Oct 24, 2019)

Great collection!


----------



## BF109 (Oct 30, 2019)

You have some nice bottles there!


----------



## otto (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice clean collection . Your Grandmother had a good Eye for picking Mint Bottles.


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 31, 2019)

wcubed said:


> Three unmarked bottles. The green one I think is a three piece mold, the blue one I think has a very faint pontil mark on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 190796



The green bottle is a master ink.    the little blue one with the pontil mark is either a soda or beer, probably pre-1860.    The strap side flask in the middle is circa 1880.   that one is pretty common but still a very nice example.

Jim G


----------



## wcubed (Oct 31, 2019)

saratogadriver said:


> The green bottle is a master ink.    the little blue one with the pontil mark is either a soda or beer, probably pre-1860.    The strap side flask in the middle is circa 1880.   that one is pretty common but still a very nice example.
> 
> Jim G



I had no idea the green one was an ink bottle.  Thanks!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Nov 4, 2019)

Your grandmother left behind a very nice collection to you. Glad they are in a good place and will be saved for many more years. Thanks for documenting them.


----------

